# Delete Permanently--skip the trash can?



## alra111 (Sep 29, 2007)

Is there a way to delete a file without sending it to the trash first?  I.e. one-step permanent delete?

Thanks,
Alra111


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 29, 2007)

http://www.northernsoftworks.com/trashx.html

"Trash X is a fully functional trashcan for Mac OS X. Extremely simple to use, it functions just like the classic Mac OS Trashcan - files and folders dropped on it are moved to the trash, and disks droppped on it are ejected. In addition, it also features numerous functions for the power user. *You can use it to instantly delete or shred file and folders without sending them to the trash*. "


----------



## Mario8672 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, I never knew of that.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 30, 2007)

You could also use the rm command in Terminal, type man rm for detailed options.


----------

